#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Duvidas olt huawei

## jmater

Pessoal estou com um Huawei S6506r e tenho algumas dúvidas

ela pode trabalhar como uma OLT?
em caso positivo qual o modelo deveria ter para trabalhar dessa forma.

e qual onu seria compativel com ela?


Agradeço a todos que me ajudarem a esclarecer essa questão

----------

